
Show HN: A shell script to break Facebook addiction - DavidCanHelp
https://gist.github.com/DavidLiedle/63102f3f4dcc3090e9c4166ff7772e49
======
DavidCanHelp
It's a mindless habit: open a new tab, type "face..." and, as it autocompletes
to "facebook.com", hit enter.

As I was thinking about what I need to have open in my various GNU Screen
sessions, I was going over things that I would miss from my GUI. That's really
the last one that's gotta go! It's a bad habit, but now I can perform the same
muscle-memory habit and get a little encouragement.

And so can you!

